# Völur - Toronto Doom Metal



## benjysirois (May 9, 2014)

Heya this is my friend's doom metal act. They're a three piece group that has six string violin, electric and upright bass and drums. They just released this epic album online and on limited edition tape if you want that extra apocalyptic lo-fi ness. They draw from european folk music, pagan rituals and some good ol' dark and noisy psychedelia. This is what they've got to say about it...

*"The Disir sit and look out upon the world, both forward and back in time. They fill the well of life with luck and hinder the enemies of their ancestors. The Disir are women, powerful spirits. Some wicked, some good, some benign. Mothers, daughters, lovers, murderers, widows and explorers. 

These pieces seek to present four different aspects of femininity as seen through myth, folklore and folk songs. Heiemo sits on the rock and sings to a sailor, seducing him. Aud sits in her knorr and stalwartly moves through unknown sea. The white phantom appears as a vision through the forest and stills the hearts of men"*

Enjoy my friends!


source: http://volur.bandcamp.com/


----------

